
Silicon Valley Is Not Your Friend - skynebula
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/10/13/opinion/sunday/Silicon-Valley-Is-Not-Your-Friend.html?smid=tw-nytopinion&smtyp=cur
======
2close4comfort
It just needed you to sell your information and for you to buy its shiny
things. You were never a friend you are the product being sold.

